# Problem child 2016 Cruze LS 1.4 turbo



## Amberlove92 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi All! I'm a newbie! Need help!! I Recently purchased my 2016 Cruze LS 1.4 turbo, automatic and have had a suspension issue that no one can seem to figure out. 48,000 miles. Has new rotors, brakes, wheels and tires. Allignment. Struts are good. Have a constant vibration, feels like a sway when going over 45-50. When I tap the brakes, I have a clicking noise in the gear shifter. Low growling and sometimes stiff steering with random left or right pulling. No warning lights. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Clicking noise is probably just be the shift interlock that releases when you step on the brake (to remove car from Park). I think it's audible in mine, but hardly noticeable.

What tires did you put on the car? Not sure if it sounds like a bad wheel bearing or a bad tire based on the description, but shaking at a certain speed is almost always a tire balance issue. Did this car hit a giant pothole or road damage of some sort that may have flattened a wheel?


----------

